# WMR 100 e notebook



## cmg (9 Dez 2010 às 22:18)

Boas
Tenho uma estação Oregon WMR100N que tem estado ligada a um laptop sem qualquer problema de funcionamento.
Dado que algumas vezes estou fora de casa e levo o laptop, pensei que poderia comprar um pequeno notebook que ficaria só com a ligação da estação e a ligação desta à internet (e poucas mais coisas); Só que ..... (tinha que haver um mas!) assim que ligo o cabo USB ao notebook que comprei (Toshiba NB250), a consola deixa de actualizar os valores do anemómetro. Desligo o cabo .... actualiza logo. 
Já experimentei trocar de cabos, aumentar e diminuir a distância, etc. e nada funciona pelo que por este método vou desistir. 
Fica aqui esta minha experiência para quem pense em fazer o mesmo. 
Cumps
cmg


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Dez 2010 às 22:31)

A estação está ligada à corrente ou está com pilhas?


----------



## cmg (9 Dez 2010 às 22:34)

JFPT disse:


> A estação está ligada à corrente ou está com pilhas?



Boas noites

Está ligada à corrente como quando está ligada ao laptop.
Cumps
cmg


----------



## lsalvador (10 Dez 2010 às 00:24)

cmg disse:


> Boas
> Tenho uma estação Oregon WMR100N que tem estado ligada a um laptop sem qualquer problema de funcionamento.
> Dado que algumas vezes estou fora de casa e levo o laptop, pensei que poderia comprar um pequeno notebook que ficaria só com a ligação da estação e a ligação desta à internet (e poucas mais coisas); Só que ..... (tinha que haver um mas!) assim que ligo o cabo USB ao notebook que comprei (Toshiba NB250), a consola deixa de actualizar os valores do anemómetro. Desligo o cabo .... actualiza logo.
> Já experimentei trocar de cabos, aumentar e diminuir a distância, etc. e nada funciona pelo que por este método vou desistir.
> ...



Se tiveres ai a mão tenta um hub USB pelo meio, da a entender que o portatil passa corrente para a estação e faz ela entrar em curto e deixa de funcionar.

Ve que configuração tens na bios do portatil para a velocidade das portas, pode ser que a estação não goste do modo mais rapido e só funcione bem em modo usb 1.1 e como estas a enviar-lhe 2.0 (mais velocidade, logo corrente electrica) testa e depois diz qq coisa.

Os cabos que testas-te são certificados USB 2 ou dos chinocas? cuidado com isso.


----------



## NChomsky_fan (10 Dez 2010 às 08:18)

cmg disse:


> assim que ligo o cabo USB ao notebook que comprei (Toshiba NB250), a consola deixa de actualizar os valores do anemómetro. Desligo o cabo .... actualiza logo.



Quase de certeza que o problema e' a porta USB do netbook nao poder fornecer mais que 100 mA e a consola por vezes requerer mais que essa corrente. Arranja um powered USB hub e liga netbook <=> hub <=> consola, o problema deve ser resolvido.


----------



## cmg (10 Dez 2010 às 12:22)

Vivam

Obrigado pelas v.respostas.
Não sei se um dia precisar de comprar nova estação que tenha ligação USB eu opte pela Oregon.
Tenho uma outra da mesma marca, mod. noventos e qualquer coisa que, não tendo qualquer ligação USB sempre que estava perto do laptop ficava sem contacto com os sensores.
Agora com a WMR 100, e como disse, o sensor em causa funcionava bem com o laptop mesmo que, para que isso acontecesse tivesse passado quase uma tarde a pô-lo mais um metro para lá, mais um centimetro para cima para que recebesse valores do anemómetro mas, com o notebook, pura e simplesmente recebia-os mas não os actualizava. Foi então que me lembrei do improvável (será que com a Oregon há improváveis ) e fui buscar outro sensor também da 100 (como o laptop está numa sala e se não estiver a trabalhar nele estou noutra, comprei um segundo sensor. Um está junto ao comp. outro na "sala de estar"). Então não é que, sem mais nada, funcionou!.
Isto, quanto a mim prova 2 coisas: a menor protecção/isolamento/capacidade do notebook em relação ao laptop (um sensor funcionava com este e não com aquele) e a irregular concepção/controle de qualidade/compenentes, etc. que a Oregon utiliza nos seus produtos (uma consola funciona outra não).
Vamos a ver se isto continua a trabalhar sem problemas; Pelo menos, desde ontem à noite, estáq OK. 
Cumps
cmg


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Dez 2010 às 12:45)

A causa até pode ser a mais simples e que não nos lembramos no momento, o portátil está com o Wireless ligado?


----------



## NChomsky_fan (11 Dez 2010 às 14:04)

Relendo o post inicial, parece que o problema e' interferencia electromagnetica. A melhor maneira de fazer o debug e' utilizar um Spectrum Analyser para ver as frequencias e largura de banda dos sinais entre sensor e consola (prova'velmente com carrier frequency cerca de 430 MHz, 870 MHz ou 2.4 GHz).

A velocidade de USB 2.0 e' 480 Mbps o que implica um frequencia fundamental de 240 MHz e harmonicos multiplos desta frequencia. USB 1.0 funciona apenas a 10 Mbps, por isso uma freq. fund. de 5 MHz, muito menos prova'vel dos harmo'nicos interferirrem com as frequencis utilizadas pelo sensor. Um USB 1.0 hub talvez resolvesse o problema.


----------

